# ohio opener



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

heading to Adams county for the opener this month..anyone else going down for the opener?


----------



## ohio bound (May 15, 2011)

was just down there thurs.-sat., i have 60 ac. between otway & rarden, in scioto...oaks have average amounts of acorns,been very dry, saw 4 small basket racks,hard horned...only deer we saw...only time i will be down there is nov. 5- 13, should be good....last year locals said best days were nov.12-16......any day in ohio is better than a week here!!!! good luck


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Picked up a lease down in Clermont co. This year. It should produce 1 for the wall this year  we've got 3 shooters on cam 150" + :coolgleam


----------



## GSPsteel (Oct 9, 2008)

Hitting Washington Co. for the opener then back down for the rut 11/6- 11/13. Hunting 100 acres private and adjoining NF lands. First out of state trip any advice?


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

I live in Ohio near Findlay, last year my son and I got 6 deer with one 10 pt my sons and I arrowed a 11 pointer on the second day of the season, he is looking good on the wall now. I have a few Michigan guys coming down in early Nov to bow hunt. I have been watching a group of 5 bucks nearly every day plus a monster hanging out by himself. Sept 24 maybe his last day.


----------

